# Chronic Bloody Anus - Pics Inside - What could it be?



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

We got Mara in early June, about 6 days after she kidded. She had a bloody rump then, but we figured that it was just from birth. We cleaned her up and cut the hair back. It has now been over 3 months and she is still bleeding and oozing from her anus. She eats and drinks fine, she is active (she is the queen), she poops with no problem, she urinates with no problem. She has not been bred or been around any bucks (other than her buckling that does not try and mount her - perhaps because he is still nursing). Sometimes it looks like pus or loose stool (looks like watery dirt) is around it. I decided to finally come here because I am concerned by the new, bright, red blood.
It almost looks like hemorrhoids, I am not sure. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to care for it? What it could be?


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Never had one of my girls with this problem. I wonder if during delivery if there could have been damage, but would think that it have healed by now. Worm over loads can cause the runs and bleeding, but you said she eats well and poops ok. Hope someone has an idea of what is going on with your doe. Thanks for your post and picture.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Was the doe wormed after kidding? It's very possible that the blood is due to intestinal sloughing because of parasites tho' bright red blood isn't nearly as common. A fecal would be a good idea. If she was wormed it's possible the worms may be resistant to whatever was used.

It could be due to hemorrhoids, tho' I've not personally heard of anything like that. I guess it shouldn't be overlooked as a possibility.

Injury to the anal tract during kidding is possible tho' you usually wind up with a dead animal when something like that happens (particularly if left untreated for this long). This one is only a remote possiblity.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

I *think* that blood that comes from further up the intestines is usually black or at least dark red by the time it reaches the anus. My guess is it's something going on right near the opening. Could it be something like a hemorrhoids, or ruptured blood vessels near the opening? 

Just a thought...

Nancy


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

What do you feed her, and are her poops actually perfect, dark, round raisin sized individual free-flowing berries? 

Lynda


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't think it was an injury during delivery as it's up above the vaginal opening. It does seem to come right from the anus. I would guess either hemoroids or a tear or something ....... that is reall really weird..... Boy I'm a HUGE help huh? HAHA!!


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

lgslgs said:


> What do you feed her, and are her poops actually perfect, dark, round raisin sized individual free-flowing berries?


She is one of nine other NDGs. All of them have normal falling, dark, berry like poop, and I watch her almost daily to make sure she is pooping okay. They are all on free roaming pasture during the day and at night, they get Sheep/Goat pellets from our local mill. She is the only one with any issues.


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

ForMyACDs said:


> Was the doe wormed after kidding? It's very possible that the blood is due to intestinal sloughing because of parasites tho' bright red blood isn't nearly as common. A fecal would be a good idea. If she was wormed it's possible the worms may be resistant to whatever was used


If she had worms, wouldn't the others have it too?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, most likely your others would have worms too. But if they're healthy animals, they may not be overloaded and look normal.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Did you consult the former owner? I'm sure she would have noticed this if it was present before the doe kidded. If it happened during or as a result of birth that might be your clue. You can't tell where the bleeding starts - is it farther up in the rectum or just inside the anus or outside? Is it possible this could be a partial rectal prolapse? At any rate, since this has been ongoing for so long I think it's time to consult a vet.


----------

